# >o>o>o> The Bulova, Accutron & Caravelle SEPT'21 wruw <o<o<o<



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova A-15 Mini Review

After a full week on the wrist and starting 10 deviation in one day; right now the A15 is only 3 seconds from atomic time. I figured that not wearing it over night helps to normalize the deviation,. Not bad for an entry level Miyota 82S6.

Just like the Moon Pilot, there is a lot of good reviews and other reviews hitting hard on the piece for its size. I think it is perfect!

Bulova A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bulova Oceanographer


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Paxman said:


> Bulova Oceanographer
> View attachment 16095235


Hulkish!!! How do you like your diver?


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Wolfsatz said:


> Hulkish!!! How do you like your diver?


I really like it though it deserves a better movement!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

N7 Caravelle auto with "cat's eye" dial.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

A 15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

West German Caravelle automatic.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Bashed and bruised, but still accurate to ¼ second per day


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

A Bulova Frank Lloyd Wright watch today.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wore this L1 (1951) Bulova Excellency to church today.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I changed the strap and now it's like I have a new watch.
I'm falling in love all over again!


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Good lighting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Caravelle auto.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Mickey Thursday.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wearing this Bulova Sea King to church today.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

HFQ sweetness this Monday morning ?


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

I keep coming back to this one. A great grab-and-go watch where I don't have to set the day and date. Just set the time and give the crown a dozen turns...love the looks of it too!


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Bulova 96B252


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Bulova Aerojet Automatic.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Accutronredux said:


> View attachment 16139531
> 
> View attachment 16139532


Of course it's on the bracelet from the ad&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

A 1973 Bulova automatic. I think it's a Jet Clipper model.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16140687


Same Same 👌


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wearing this to church today. Yes, this again!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

1967 Swiss Chapter Ring Accutron 214


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

1973 Caravelle
Joe


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

A-15








65A107


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Caravelle She Devil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Found this 1997 (T7) NOS Caravelle still in box, never worn. Not bad for $10 with a screwdown crown, and working uni-directional bezel. No WR listed though. Battery was dead, and rubber band crumbled when you touched it. A new battery and NATO with a dial matching gray stripe....works like new!


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

My birth year Bulova: 1951


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Bulova Devil Diver LE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Accutron Astronaut “Buzz Aldrin” Reissue LE


----------

